# sarg doesn't run



## chamba (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi folks,

I have my gateway box, freebsd 7.2 with squid+dansguardian up and running but there is someone who is spoiling my bandwith and i need to find him.

I installed sarg but when i run it it gives me this error? what can i do?


```
[root@foca /usr/ports/www/calamaris]# sarg 
SARG: getword loop detected after 255 bytes.0%
SARG: Line="2010.5.24 17:44:48 - 192.168.20.73 [url]http://www.google.co.mz/csi?v=3&s=web&action=&e=17259,19608,24661,24807&ei=75_6S7fZMNGpsQa1qJyPBg&expi=17259,19608,24661,24807&imc=1&imn=1&imp=1&rt=prt.102,xjsls.188,xjses.1102,xjsee.1125,xjs.1132,ol.1182,iml.1087[/url]  GET 0 0  1 204 text/html   -"
SARG: Record="192.168.20.73 [url]http://www.google.co.mz/csi?v=3&s=web&action=&e=17259,19608,24661,24807&ei=75_6S7fZMNGpsQa1qJyPBg&expi=17259,19608,24661,24807&imc=1&imn=1&imp=1&rt=prt.102,xjsls.188,xjses.1102,xjsee.1125,xjs.1132,ol.1182,iml.1087[/url]  GET 0 0  1 204 text/html   -"
SARG: searching for 'x5d'
SARG: Maybe you have a broken record or garbage in your /usr/local/squid/logs/access.log file.
[root@foca /usr/ports/www/calamaris]#
```

what can be the problem?

cheers/


----------



## Maxamoto (Jun 22, 2010)

I get the same error.


```
firewall# /usr/local/bin/sarg -l /var/log/squid/access.log
SARG: Records in file: 2297, reading: 100.00%
SARG: getword loop detected after 11 bytes.
SARG: Line="06/22/2010	21:15:03 10.0.0.53 10.0.0.53 0.44.channel.facebook.com326 TCP_MISS/200	21055"
SARG: Record="06/22/2010 21:15:03 10.0.0.53 10.0.0.53 0.44.channel.facebook.com	326 TCP_MISS/200 21055"
SARG: searching for 'x20'
SARG: Maybe you have a broken record or garbage in your /tmp/sarg/10.0.0.53.log file.
```

Google didn't seem to offer much help. Writing this program off for now. My only guess is that it's a programming error based on the "getword loop detected after 11 bytes" message.


----------



## lexusd (Jun 2, 2015)

I have the same problem in 2015, if someone now de answer please replay, sorry for my english


----------



## SirDice (Jun 2, 2015)

Also on 7.2? That went End-of-Life in June 2010 and is not supported any more. 

If it's another version and/or issue, please open a new thread.


----------

